# Gastritis



## 17715 (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know if this is gerd or gastrits. I sometimes get very naseaus after I eat. Also dizzy. Bad taste in mouth also. Have had gastritis in the past. Not sure about GERD. Sometimes Prilosec helps, but not that great. I also get a good majority of belching. I also tend to eat really healthy. It really stinks when you see someone eating whatever they want with no issues. Then someone like myself who eats really healthy has all kinds of digetive issues.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have had intermittant indigestion since my 20s. It morphed into something more painful in my 30s. Followed by a gall bladder attack where I passed the stones. Eventually had a debillitating attack of something in my 40s. Because I was working far from any doctors, I had to wait until the season was over to see anyone. My doctor surmised gastritus. Then the diarrhea developed. Then a constant abdominal burning developed. Then reflux.My point, in all of this, is that this seems to me to be just a continual gastrointestinal deterioration, brought on by bad diet and a couple of addictions. (Coffee, cigarettes, and alcohol.) Names merely described the symptoms at any given time. At what point indigestion became gastritus became GERD hardly matters. Where IBS-D fits into that as a compliment or as an integral part of the slide hardly matters; and it was scary when I didn't know what would happen next. Getting over it was the only marker that mattered.The only OTCs I ever took for it were Maalox and Tums. Both were sort of effective in easing the pain, neither in preventing it. Since introducing flavonoid supplements into my daily regimen, I have brought all of it to a close.Mark


----------



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

I feel your pain. I was doing so good for like 2-3 years (IBS-D), then the last week of May I had a bad stomach virus. Next thing you know I got a terrible case of gastritis that the doc basically says you have to get thru with diet. Prilosec has helped lessen the pain, but I have all the symptoms you mentioned. It's funny with diet, because I love eating healthy but I feel worse when I do. Broccoli, salad, etc kills me worse than a candy bar does. For now I plan on using the BRAT diet to get thru this episode.


----------



## 17715 (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you notice a loss of weight from your gastritis


----------



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi - I have gastritis and GERD and IBS-C. Do you think that gastritis goes away and come back?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think gastritis can come and go. A lot depends on what is causing the problem.I've had gastritis from NSAID's so when I stop taking those medications it went away.I tend to gain weight with gastritis as the pain from it for me feels like hunger pains, and eating tends to make it go away. Thus I eat more when it is bothering me.K.


----------

